# Rejected from victoria



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria

I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Oooh, Why don't you try ACT then?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

era7bd said:


> Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria
> 
> I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


Thats sad.. mmm.. you should go for 175 if you have enough points.

btw on what date you applied for VIC SMP ?

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria
> 
> I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


VIC sponsorship is most difficult to get. U shld have tried for QLD.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria
> 
> I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


Sorry for the rejection. What reason did they give? And when did you apply??

armandra!


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Gaurav,

It's been a long time, what you up to? How's your PR application going on?



Gaurav said:


> VIC sponsorship is most difficult to get. U shld have tried for QLD.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. As others have suggested, you could try applying for other states.

I got positive reply from Victoria yesterday but I'm not sure of using it since I got employer sponsorship as well.



era7bd said:


> Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria
> 
> I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Rub said:


> Sorry to hear that. As others have suggested, you could try applying for other states.
> 
> I got positive reply from Victoria yesterday but I'm not sure of using it since I got employer sponsorship as well.


When did you applied for VIC SMP..?

Neo


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi era,

I am so sorry about your result.Don't give up and try for some other state.
May I know for which ICT field you have applied for victoria sponsorship and what is the reason for rejection?
I have applied on 17 Dec 2010 and waiting for the positive result till then...

Regards,
Banu


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't worry Era,

Victoria seems to be getting greedy, they normally approve applicants with more funds. That was probably a reason for why my friend was not approved while our application was. 

Don't worry, Victoria is not the last place, try for ACT and or Queensland as well.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria
> 
> I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


hi era..

I think u r also Network Security.. so sad don't give up try for other states... or apply 175 if u have enough points.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Today I got the mail that I am rejected from victoria
> 
> I hope, rest of applicant will get positive result


not only you, one of my friend also got rejected today. he applied in 6 Nov 2010.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> It's been a long time, what you up to? How's your PR application going on?


Hi dude,
I had applied for 176 (relative sponsored) on 10Aug2010.
Now waiting for CO allocation :noidea:
How's job market there now??? I have heard that ppl r facing problems bcos of multiple job advertisements for the same positions :confused2:


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

armandra said:


> Sorry for the rejection. What reason did they give? And when did you apply??
> 
> armandra!



They rejected me because of network security is not demandful in job.

How funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
because network security is still their demand list

I applied 5th november


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi era..
> 
> I think u r also Network Security.. so sad don't give up try for other states... or apply 175 if u have enough points.




actually I have no suffient point after revoking modl point


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Oooh, Why don't you try ACT then?


thx buddy, I will try


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Rub said:


> Sorry to hear that. As others have suggested, you could try applying for other states.
> 
> I got positive reply from Victoria yesterday but I'm not sure of using it since I got employer sponsorship as well.


congrate baby

when you applied victoria?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> When did you applied for VIC SMP..?
> 
> Neo



5th November


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

banujey said:


> Hi era,
> 
> I am so sorry about your result.Don't give up and try for some other state.
> May I know for which ICT field you have applied for victoria sponsorship and what is the reason for rejection?
> ...



Network security and rejected due to insufficient demand


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Don't worry Era,
> 
> Victoria seems to be getting greedy, they normally approve applicants with more funds. That was probably a reason for why my friend was not approved while our application was.
> 
> Don't worry, Victoria is not the last place, try for ACT and or Queensland as well.


again thx buddy, It's my fate

when i started this process, one by one change has came. 

Revoke modle point, SOL change, stop smp process and comming new rule.

Really I am disappointed.

Best of luck rest of all applican


----------



## wanderinggirl (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear that. but what was the cause of your rejection>?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

wanderinggirl said:


> i'm so sorry to hear that. but what was the cause of your rejection>?



Insufficient demand


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Sorry to hear that. As others have suggested, you could try applying for other states.
> 
> I got positive reply from Victoria yesterday but I'm not sure of using it since I got employer sponsorship as well.



hey Rub,

Great to hear.
but you also had specialization like me right?
Still you rec. that is really good news.
Becoz DW is not in their specialization.
btw when you had applied for Vic?


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Sorry to hear that. As others have suggested, you could try applying for other states.
> 
> I got positive reply from Victoria yesterday but I'm not sure of using it since I got employer sponsorship as well.


Hi,can you tell me if you got a positive reply for SS to Victoria on a 176?
When did you put your application in and was this via their site?
Thanks.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

harshal said:


> hey Rub,
> 
> Great to hear.
> but you also had specialization like me right?
> ...


Hi Harshal. Yes i had dw specialization. But i applied in november for vic sponsorship under code 261399 software and application programmers nec.

I think that above all, they look at how easy it will be for you to find a job in victoria. And i might have got a positive reply because i already have a permanent job here although i'm on a 457 visa.

Anyway, i got sponsorship from my employer as well and i've decide to go for ens 856 visa instead of state sponsorship. It looks like a safer option to me as DIAC is constantly changing the rules for the skilled independent visas.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi dude,
> I had applied for 176 (relative sponsored) on 10Aug2010.
> Now waiting for CO allocation :noidea:
> How's job market there now??? I have heard that ppl r facing problems bcos of multiple job advertisements for the same positions :confused2:


hi gaurav,

Cool, i hope you get a CO soon. I think the job market is good here but you need to differentiate yourself from other candidates. I'm often asked by my boss to conduct technical interviews and though we usually have multiple candidates for same role, it's not easy to find people with both good technical and soft skills. In the end, my employer tends to hire more often people from abroad and sponsor them
On 457.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Insufficient demand


I am so sorry to hear this. I'm just curious - did you get your money back for the application?

Maybe you can apply again under the new points system? Will it make it a difference?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

stormgal said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I'm just curious - did you get your money back for the application?
> 
> Maybe you can apply again under the new points system? Will it make it a difference?


There is no application fee

New point system under consideration. So, after getting final declration,we will know what is the deference.


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.

I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.

My question is victoria will expect 3 years after JAN 2012 ? as for software tester min 3 years are required (mentioned on site) or they will consider it from the total experience (as per my consultant) ?

Just trying to find the exact reason for my rejection and will rectify it when i will re apply.

Can someone give a quick clarification on the same.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

They should be basing it on ACS assessment


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

hi raohimanshu01

ACS will consider your whole, Rejections must be insuficient demand for testers.



raohimanshu01 said:


> My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.
> 
> I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.
> 
> ...


----------

